# Where can I buy Fungus Eliminator?



## Aquamarine444 (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't seem to find it anywhere. Amazon says it has it, and then when I try to order it, it says it is not available. Been searching on Google, and can't find it anywhere. One more online store has it. When I click on "add to cart", it says, "Fungus Eliminator is not orderable". Any idea where I can buy it?

Also, is there a substitute for Bettamax, since its not available anymore? Bettatalk.com had Bettazing, but she is not selling anything for an indefinite period...

Thanks!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

To be perfectly honest, I HATE that site. I doubt the products they sell do much or that theyre anything but some other pre-made brand's stuff.

Try jungle fungus eliminator...Its EVERYWHERE, walmart included.

Why are you looking for a fungus eliminator? (Btw- fungus eliminators usually arent going to get rid of a fungus- true fungus is quite rare, and these medicines cure what looks like "fungus", usually bacterial infections)


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh, and the ones usually sold in walmarts, etc, are in boxes, not bottles. Theyre large, round tablets made for ten gallons. If you use these, just cut into 1/2, 1/4, etc for the needed dose, remove all other tank inhabitants and live plants if you do.


----------



## Aquamarine444 (Jun 4, 2011)

My deep cobalt blue betta seems to have some whitish/greyish spots on his head. So I thought it might be fungus? What do you recommend I should do to help him? 

Thank you so much for your advice! I really appreciate it!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Have you posted a thread about his white stuff in the disease section? It might not be! Try posting a thread in the disease section with the information provided in the sticky at the top of the section  Photos will be suuucchhh a great help! 

Sometimes, fungus can be confused with bacterial stuff in its early stages, sometimes its columnaris, even.

If you want to go ahead and treat, JFE is a good product, just make sure you dose as accurately as you can and follow the directions.


----------

